# Black Woman Proclaims “i Hate White People” Before Popping Several Of Them On A Bus



## UniquelyDivine (Jun 20, 2018)

*Black Woman Arrested For Beating White People On Bus*
A Black woman in Gaithersburg has had quite enough of the caucasity that has surrounded her and was willing to give up her freedom to express herself.

According to MyNews4, 24-year-old Kimberly Jordan of Silver Spring was sitting on a Ride On bus when she is said to have muttered “I hate white people” to herself. A few moments later, Jordan, who the newspaper inexplicably reported weighs 250 pounds, is said to have socked a white female passenger.



When a white male passenger attempted to intervene, he too was struck across his face. That man suffered a long cut along his nose. The woman is said to have multiple scratches from defensive wounds.


Jordan ran off the bus after the incident, but was caught a quarter mile from the bus stop (No jokes! Be nice!) and arrested, she was charged with racial harassment, obstructing and second-degree assault.

The woman told officer she was remorseful but also that she had not been taking her prescribed meds. That excuse didn’t hold much water after the bus driver AND her friend confirmed to police that Jordan did indeed say “I hate white people”.

She’s facing 13 years in prison.




_*Kimberly eyeing those white folks like.....*_


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jun 20, 2018)

When keeping it real goes wrong?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 20, 2018)

OMG, that GIF.

And 13 years for a few smacks upside the head? Cut it out.


----------



## RossBoss (Jun 20, 2018)

Dummy, just GIVING them a reason to put her behind bars.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jun 20, 2018)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> OMG, that GIF.
> 
> And 13 years for a few smacks upside the head? Cut it out.




Right? Seems extremely excessive...meanwhile white cops murdering black folks and getting off scott free


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 20, 2018)

She should have thought that through. But I understand.


----------



## Laela (Jun 20, 2018)

13 years??


----------



## nysister (Jun 20, 2018)

Go for the money folks, go for the money.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 20, 2018)

for 13 years she should have...*phone dies*


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jun 20, 2018)

I’m gonna say it really WAS mental illness. Hating  wp is one thing, but hitting them out of the blue on public transportation with witnesses and cameras around — that’s quite another.   Once you rule out alcohol and drugs (including Ambien, Roseanne), all that’s left is mental illness.  She should play that card for real.


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 20, 2018)

Yet, a vile, yt Idiot bragged about deliberately running over a black man, killing the black man, and driving off, AND the police declined to prosecute.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 20, 2018)

She is obviously mentally ill.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jun 20, 2018)

No telling what kind of day she’d had.
Wait a minute, her own friend was a witness?


----------



## kupenda (Jun 20, 2018)

lolz I get it

13 years is excessive if no one died


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 20, 2018)

I stand with her!

As many times as they immediately put a “mental illness” label on the domestic terrorists, etc., I refuse to back down when a black person says she/he is mentally ill.

Orange Turd and company has/have done a LOT more and they’re still walking around, except for Manafort.


----------



## guudhair (Jun 20, 2018)

UniquelyDivine said:


> *her friend confirmed* to police that Jordan did indeed say “I hate white people”.



Her friend, huh?  And how did the bus driver hear a mumble so clearly?


----------



## nlamr2013 (Jun 20, 2018)

Wooooooooow 13 years for hitting 2 people? That’s extremely excessive. She needed to have been beating her so called friend.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 20, 2018)

_Jordan ran off the bus after the incident, but was caught a quarter mile from the bus stop (No jokes! Be nice!) and arrested, *she was charged with racial harassment, obstructing and second-degree assault.*_

Each of these charges have different sentences and it's 2 counts each that's why she's facing 13 years.  That said, IONO what post racial, camera phone/surveillance free society she thought she was in where she could go smacking white folks and not get caught.

The greater white "kill them all" majority society will put up with black folks talking, tweeting and making memes all we want but they ain't go let random physical or financial threats slide.


----------



## MzLady78 (Jun 20, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> She should have thought that through. But I understand.



Pretty much...


----------



## Shula (Jun 20, 2018)

She's wrong but black folks be found on nooses and burning crosses and they don't hesitate to go, "We have NO motive this was a hate crime." Wow.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 20, 2018)

Wowzers!


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 20, 2018)

A few scratches on the woman and a cut along the man's nose? 13 years?


----------



## fula97 (Jun 20, 2018)

UniquelyDivine said:


> That excuse didn’t hold much water after the bus driver A*ND her friend *confirmed to police that Jordan did indeed say “I hate white people”.


what kind of friend is that?


----------



## cocosweet (Jun 20, 2018)

Meanwhile, George Zimmerman’s demonic behind slithers freely.

She needs a damned good lawyer.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 20, 2018)

Phew! By "popped" I thought it meant . . . 

13 years seems excessive.


----------



## Miss617 (Jun 20, 2018)

cocosweet said:


> *Meanwhile, George Zimmerman’s demonic behind slithers freely.*
> 
> She needs a damned good lawyer.



This is my thought anytime one of us does something (less than murder) and gets arrested or excessively charged.


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 20, 2018)

I thought poppin as in shooting .
She’s crazy and now they gave her an hefty sentence to punish her .


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 20, 2018)

where's the link for a gofundme to post her bail? ill donate. her hatred is justified.


----------



## OriginalBeauty (Jun 20, 2018)

So many unanswered questions.

Why did her weight matter?

Why did the writer of the article think we should/would laugh at how she fled?

Thirteen years!?! Really? The woman didn't even have a weapon. This is simply ridiculous.


----------



## chassiecrane (Jun 20, 2018)

I ain’t saying she right...I just ain’t saying she wrong either.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 20, 2018)

OriginalBeauty said:


> So many unanswered questions.
> 
> Why did her weight matter?
> 
> ...



Yeah that made me think it's satire. And if not, that's sad.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jun 20, 2018)

UniquelyDivine said:


> *B*
> 
> *The woman told officer she was remorseful but also that she had not been taking her prescribed meds.* That excuse didn’t hold much water after the bus driver AND her friend confirmed to police that Jordan did indeed say “I hate white people”.
> 
> She’s facing 13 years in prison.



Hmm. Interesting that this didnt matter in their eyes.


----------



## Shula (Jun 21, 2018)

FelaShrine said:


> Hmm. Interesting that this didnt matter in their eyes.



You know that only counts when you're a white lone wolf terrorist Nazi.


----------



## tru4reele (Jun 21, 2018)

I’m rollimg at the title lol!


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 21, 2018)

Someone need to start a gofundme


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 21, 2018)

Hatred never pays.       What she did was wrong.   Period.    Keep your hands to yourself.   This just creates a bigger problem which could have been avoided.


----------



## Brownie (Jun 21, 2018)

13 months seems closer to being appropriate...if her skin color had been different, the story would have been talking about house arrest, mental illness, rehabilitation, and her upcoming visit to the White House.


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm almost to the point where if you didn't kill nobody or seriously injure
anyone or anything to do with kids you need to just get a stern talking to 
if you are black  

She needs a hug and some help anyone with neck tats probably needs some help


----------



## Brownie (Jun 22, 2018)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Yeah that made me think it's satire. And if not, that's sad.


 
Don’t think the actual story is satire...other news outlets are reporting it, but they’re not mentioning her weight.  One report said she has a lengthy arrest record that includes theft, destruction of property, domestic violence, burglary, etc...


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 22, 2018)

She needs a lawyer to come out and say she is a troubled kid. It works with school shooters


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jun 23, 2018)

Hang on...charged for racial harassment? Sounds like a MADE UP charge.

She's still wrong tho(but oddly right at the same time).


----------



## Shiks (Jun 24, 2018)

Where can I donate to her legal fund? I don't love in America and even I feel like this a lot.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 28, 2018)

Poor thing. Many of us feel like doing this sometimes. But I value my freedom so it just remains as a fantasy in my head.


----------



## nysister (Jun 28, 2018)

Is there a GoFundMe for her?

If murders get one there's no reason why she can't.


----------

